# مقلب صغنون محدش يزعل



## marcelino (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*مقلب صغنن خااااااالص ههههههه*

*محدش يدعى عليا :yaka:*

*يلا اضغطوا على* * مــــــــارو* بس براحه :2:


----------



## RINOS@JESUS (8 ديسمبر 2009)

_حلوة بس طويله جدا جدا_


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*ياليتنى ما دخلت

هههههههههههه

شكرا​*


----------



## marcelino (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههههه*

*عايزين ضحايا كمااااااان*​


----------



## tenaaaa (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مش ممكن ايه كل دا​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مارو عداد عمرك جاب اصفار خلاص
يلا روح ودع اهلك يا مارو
نهايتك علي ايدي انت وخفيف الظل ده
وياتري بقي يا مارو انت المجلوط رقم كام ؟​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جربت فيا انت صح ؟
وعايزنى ادخله تانى
ابداااااااااااااا
ياااااارب ولا بلاش اهو الواد ولدنا
ومافيش شكرا بقا​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (9 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
منك للى كلت دراع جزها


----------



## marcelino (9 ديسمبر 2009)

tenaaaa قال:


> مش ممكن ايه كل دا​


 

*هههههههههه احسن احسن*​


----------



## marcelino (9 ديسمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> مارو عداد عمرك جاب اصفار خلاص
> 
> يلا روح ودع اهلك يا مارو
> نهايتك علي ايدي انت وخفيف الظل ده
> ...


 
*هههههههههههههه احسن فييييييييييييييييييييكي ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (9 ديسمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> جربت فيا انت صح ؟​
> وعايزنى ادخله تانى
> ابداااااااااااااا
> ياااااارب ولا بلاش اهو الواد ولدنا
> ...


 

*ههههههههههههه ايووووووووة*

*استني المقلب اللى جاى هجررررربه فيكي الاول بردووو :t30:*​


----------



## marcelino (9 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> منك للى كلت دراع جزها


 

*ههههههههههههه بالهنا والشفتشى*​


----------



## max mike (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*يعنى ادعى عليك ولا اعمل ايه بالظبط ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## mero_engel (9 ديسمبر 2009)

ايه يابني الشلل دا 
انا فعلا اسفه انه سمعت كلامك 
ميرسي علي المقلب


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

:t37:لالا مش ممكن مش معقول كتير عليا يا رب 
يا ابنى انت عايز تنقطنا :smil8:
مفيش ميرسى :nunu0000:​


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

هههههههههههههههه

برافوووووووووووووووووووو

جدع*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اخر ما زهقت فضلت دايسه انتر لغايه ماخلص هههههههههههههههههه
ده يجيب شلل
ماشى يامارو مردودالك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*حررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررام
انا اتشليت شلل رباعى 
مااااااااااااشى يا ميلو مااااااااااشى​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*زعلت منك​*


----------



## طحبوش (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مين العبيط الي عمل الموقع تبع الجلطات 

يخرب بيت قلبو شو سمييييييييك دم 

يا الله دخيلك طلعت روحي حتى خلص جنني 

مو شكرا ع المقلب منك لله ربنا يتصرف معاك


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *يعنى ادعى عليك ولا اعمل ايه بالظبط ههههههههههههههههه*


 

*ميكي حبيبى ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> ايه يابني الشلل دا
> انا فعلا اسفه انه سمعت كلامك
> ميرسي علي المقلب


 

*هههههههههه احسن احسن احسن*​


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> :t37:لالا مش ممكن مش معقول كتير عليا يا رب
> 
> يا ابنى انت عايز تنقطنا :smil8:
> 
> مفيش ميرسى :nunu0000:​


 
*هههههههه بالهناااااااااااااااااا 30:*​


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...


 

*ههههههههههههه احب الروح الرياضيه*​


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> اخر ما زهقت فضلت دايسه انتر لغايه ماخلص هههههههههههههههههه​
> ده يجيب شلل
> ماشى يامارو مردودالك​


 

*ههههههههههه كل كى بورد وانى طيبه هههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *حررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررام​*
> *انا اتشليت شلل رباعى *
> 
> *مااااااااااااشى يا ميلو مااااااااااشى*​


 
*ههههههههههههههه لسه فى تانى :t30:*​


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *زعلت منك​*


 

*نوووووووووووووووو متزعليش حقك عيا*

*بس المقلب ده يعتبر سهل عن اللى جاى هههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2009)

طحبوش قال:


> مين العبيط الي عمل الموقع تبع الجلطات
> 
> يخرب بيت قلبو شو سمييييييييك دم
> 
> ...


 

*هههههههههههه لا تعليق*​


----------



## vetaa (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*الواحد جرب طوله اناته برضه فيها
ولسه منجلطش هههههه

ميرسى يا مارسلينو
فعلا صباح مختلف
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*اشوف فيك اسبوع
لا شهر
هنجتلى الجهاز
دى مش هتبقى عنصريه بس 
حرص منى بقى ههههههه*


----------



## emy (10 ديسمبر 2009)

_حرام عليك انا طلع عينى _​


----------



## zezza (10 ديسمبر 2009)

كدة برضه يا مارو 
ربع ساعة عايزة اطلع مش عارف 
و كاتبلى يقولى قول انك اهبل ههههههههههههههههه ربنا يسامحك بجد 
ماشى يا عم مسيرها تتردلك
خاف على نفسك بقى و الحق استخبى


----------



## nonaa (10 ديسمبر 2009)

wooooooooooooow​


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *الواحد جرب طوله اناته برضه فيها*
> *ولسه منجلطش هههههه*
> 
> *ميرسى يا مارسلينو*
> *فعلا صباح مختلف*


 
*ههههههههه اى خدعات*​


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2009)

emy قال:


> _حرام عليك انا طلع عينى _​


 
*هههههههه تعيشي وتاخدى غيرها*​


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> كدة برضه يا مارو
> ربع ساعة عايزة اطلع مش عارف
> و كاتبلى يقولى قول انك اهبل ههههههههههههههههه ربنا يسامحك بجد
> ماشى يا عم مسيرها تتردلك
> خاف على نفسك بقى و الحق استخبى


 


*ههههههههه انا وقعت فيه قبلك*

*ههههههههه اخاف من مين*

*ده انتى استني المقلب اللى جاى*​


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2009)

nonaa قال:


> wooooooooooooow​


 
*ههههههههه ده اعجاب بالمقلب ولا بصاحب المقلب ؟  هههههههههههه*​


----------



## tena_tntn (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*تعبت اوى 
ايه ده كله 
شكرا*


----------



## romyo (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بدأت اجراءات العلاج على نفقة الدوله
ادعولنا بالشفاااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اشوف فيك يوم يا مارووووو
هههههههههههههههههه كل ده مقلب صغنن اومال لو كبير كنت عملت فينا ايه؟​


----------



## marcelino (12 ديسمبر 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> *تعبت اوى *
> * ايه ده كله *
> * شكرا*



*هههههههههه*

*حقك عليا :smile01*​


----------



## marcelino (12 ديسمبر 2009)

romyo قال:


> بدأت اجراءات العلاج على نفقة الدوله
> ادعولنا بالشفاااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> اشوف فيك يوم يا مارووووو
> هههههههههههههههههه كل ده مقلب صغنن اومال لو كبير كنت عملت فينا ايه؟​



*هههههههههههههههههه *

*انتظر الكبير قرريب ههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه

بقي كده كل ده هههههههههههههه

بس جميلة موووووووووووت

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2009)

روزاية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بقي كده كل ده هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




*ميرسي لمرورك ولروحك الرياضيه وشجاعتك *

*هههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة جدا وطويلة جدا يا مارسلينو

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا  ليك*​


----------



## marcelino (18 ديسمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *حلوة جدا وطويلة جدا يا مارسلينو*​
> 
> *شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليك*​


 
*هههههههههه كل مقلب وانتى طيبه*​


----------



## coptic hero (14 فبراير 2010)

روح يا شيخ ربنا يسامحك ضيعت عليا العشاء وصباعى وجعنى من كتر الضغط على اوك هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (14 فبراير 2010)

coptic hero قال:


> روح يا شيخ ربنا يسامحك ضيعت عليا العشاء وصباعى وجعنى من كتر الضغط على اوك هههههههههههههههههههه




ههههههههههه ده انت حبيبىىىى​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
منك لله يا مارو 
بقالى سنة مشسش ع8ايز يطلعنى وكل شوية قول اسف 
كنت حبعت اقولك ده مش بيطلع وللا ايه 

هههههههههههههههههه
ماشى حتترد لك 
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> منك لله يا مارو
> بقالى سنة مشسش ع8ايز يطلعنى وكل شوية قول اسف
> كنت حبعت اقولك ده مش بيطلع وللا ايه
> ...




هههههههههه بالهناااااااااااااا يا دودوووووووووووو هههههههههههه
​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (14 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا لك*​


----------



## marcelino (19 فبراير 2010)

*ثاانكس مرورك مارو
*​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (19 فبراير 2010)

اية دة الواحد كان راح موزمبيق كان اسهل


----------



## بنت أبونا بيشوى (19 فبراير 2010)

:11azy::11azy: يا اخى حرام عليك ده انا جالى جلطة وفقد الامل انى ممكن اطلع من المقلب السخيف ده عموما خلاص اللى حصلحصل وربنا يسامحك
:11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy:


----------



## وطني (19 فبراير 2010)

*ايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــته ده 
انا عملت ستارت للكمبيوتر حسيت نفسي محبوس ​*


----------



## dodoz (20 فبراير 2010)

*ميررسى لييك
يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## marcelino (21 فبراير 2010)

مملكة الغابة قال:


> اية دة الواحد كان راح موزمبيق كان اسهل




*هههههههههه عسل*​


----------



## marcelino (21 فبراير 2010)

بنت أبونا بيشوى قال:


> :11azy::11azy: يا اخى حرام عليك ده انا جالى جلطة وفقد الامل انى ممكن اطلع من المقلب السخيف ده عموما خلاص اللى حصلحصل وربنا يسامحك
> :11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy:



*ههههههههههه معلش معلش *​


----------



## marcelino (21 فبراير 2010)

ايهاب روماني قال:


> *ايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــته ده
> انا عملت ستارت للكمبيوتر حسيت نفسي محبوس ​*




*ههههههههههه تعيش واتخد غيرهااا*
​


----------



## marcelino (21 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ميررسى لييك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك*​



*مش عارف ليه حاسس انك مشوفتيش اللنك ههههههههه*
​


----------



## جيلان (22 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههه يا لهوى مخلصتهااااااااش لسة 
ارستر الجهاز اسرع عشن تقفل دى حراام طويلة اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

حلوة منك يا ماان*


----------



## marcelino (22 فبراير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههه يا لهوى مخلصتهااااااااش لسة *
> * ارستر الجهاز اسرع عشن تقفل دى حراام طويلة اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*
> 
> * حلوة منك يا ماان*




*ههههههههه اى خددددعه*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (22 فبراير 2010)

منك لله يامارسلينو 
خلتني اعمل ر سترت للجهاز ولاغي كل حاجه 
منك لله


----------



## grges monir (22 فبراير 2010)

الاصول الموضوع دة يتحذف ههه
انا كنت هاعمل ربستارت للجهاز  لس قلت اشوف اخرتة اية معايا هههههه
قكرنى بس بعد كدة اى حاجة تبعك مش ادخلها
وبقية الاعضاء الاندال مش بحذرونا لا كل واحد بشكى همة انةدخل مشبقول حصل اية ابدا ههههههه


----------



## marcelino (5 مارس 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> منك لله يامارسلينو
> خلتني اعمل ر سترت للجهاز ولاغي كل حاجه
> منك لله



*هههههه بالشفا*​


----------



## marcelino (5 مارس 2010)

grges monir قال:


> الاصول الموضوع دة يتحذف ههه
> انا كنت هاعمل ربستارت للجهاز  لس قلت اشوف اخرتة اية معايا هههههه
> قكرنى بس بعد كدة اى حاجة تبعك مش ادخلها
> وبقية الاعضاء الاندال مش بحذرونا لا كل واحد بشكى همة انةدخل مشبقول حصل اية ابدا ههههههه





:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Rosetta (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*منك لله يا مارسيلينوووووووو :smil8::smil8:
انا كنت عارفة انه مقلب بس دخلت 
هههههههههههه​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*:smil8::smil8: لالالالالا حرام كتير دة *
*خاف على عداد عمرك:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:*
*نهايتك قربت *​


----------



## marcelino (12 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *منك لله يا مارسيلينوووووووو :smil8::smil8:
> انا كنت عارفة انه مقلب بس دخلت
> هههههههههههه​*



ههههههههههههه

انتى ووووووووووووووقعتى :a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## marcelino (12 سبتمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *:smil8::smil8: لالالالالا حرام كتير دة *
> *خاف على عداد عمرك:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:*
> *نهايتك قربت *​




ههههههههههههه بس أيييييه رأيييييييك :a63:​


----------

